# Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. August 2012)

*Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt


----------



## mmayr (6. August 2012)

*Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



> Dadurch man die sonst an diesen entstehenden, starken Luftverwirbelungen, die bei modernen Silent-Lüftern die primäre Geräuschquelle darstellen


 
Copy and Paste...scheinbar besser als erneut durchlesen!

Bitte in der Überschrift und im Text ausbessern!


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. August 2012)

*Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Mal sehen was der so kann... ich hoffe, dass ausführliche Tests gemacht werden 
Der statische Druck ist vor allem für Leute mit Wasserkühlrung interessant, davon gibts aber genug - ich gehöre auch dazu 

@Redaktion:
" ...ohne Lüfterblattenden auskommt. *Dadurch man die sonst an diesen  entstehenden, starken Luftverwirbelungen, die bei modernen  Silent-Lüftern die primäre Geräuschquelle darstellen.* Die Idee geht auf  Untersuchungen..."

Irgendwas fehlt doch da... oder steh ich zu der frühen Stunde auf dem Schlauch? 

EDIT:
Da war wohl jemand schneller


----------



## schanze (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Bin sehr gespannt auf erste Tests, aber eine Lautstärkerevolution wird das schätzungsweise nicht.


----------



## S!lent dob (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Noiseblocker heist jetz Blacknoise? Na hoffentlich wird das kein Omen...

Die Lüfter haben auf jedenfall eine sehr interresante Geometrie, mal schauen was es bringt


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2012)

Noiseblocker hat mich noch nie überzeugt. Vielleicht wird das ja was.


----------



## henk (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Die Lüfter sind gar nicht mal so schlecht, sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und bei vergleichbarer Drehzahl deutlich leiser als andere Lüfter.


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



henk schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind gar nicht mal so schlecht, sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und bei vergleichbarer Drehzahl deutlich leiser als andere Lüfter.


 
Vergleicht man mit anderen Lüftern, stimme ich dir zu... vergleicht man mit Noiseblocker-Lüftern ist kein großer Schritt zu erkennen.
Die bis jetzt veröffentlichten Zahlen (siehe Artikel) lassen nicht auf eine Revolution schließen... viel mehr auf eine Design-Evolution 

Das einzige was mMn ein Plus an Leistung bringen würde, wäre ein (deutlich) besserer statischer Druck durch das neue Lüfterdesign.

Höherer Druck -> besser geeignet für Radiatoren


----------



## mattinator (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Scheint eine interessante Alternative für meine Scythe S-FLEX (SFF21F, SFF21G) zu sein. Bei dem Preis kann man es ja auch einfach mal selbst testen, was ich dann bei Verfügbarkeit wohl auch tun werde. Vllt. kann ich meine Luftkühlung an den heißen Sommertagen noch etwas leiser machen (bis um einiges über 30°C unterm Dach).


----------



## Caduzzz (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Ich finde die sehr interessant, hoffentlich gibts bald ein paar Tests im Netz, welche aufzeigen ob sie sich lohnen oder eher nicht..vom Design finde ich sie schon mal Klasse (Ob 140er schon "in Arbeit" sind?)


----------



## nay (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Nanooptimierungen im Lüfterbereich sind für mich eher uninteressant. Außerdem sind die Lüfter zu teuer.


----------



## Uter (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Noiseblocker heist jetz Blacknoise? Na hoffentlich wird das kein Omen...


 Afaik ist NB schon immer ein Teil von Blacknoise. 



henk schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind gar nicht mal so schlecht, sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und bei vergleichbarer Drehzahl deutlich leiser als andere Lüfter.


 Und bei vergleichbarem Durchsatz? Wie ist das Lager?



caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich finde die sehr interessant, hoffentlich gibts bald ein paar Tests im Netz, welche aufzeigen ob sie sich lohnen oder eher nicht..vom Design finde ich sie schon mal Klasse (Ob 140er schon "in Arbeit" sind?)


 Laut NB werden sie am 16.08. um 20:15 im ARD in der Sendung "Welt der Naturwunder" mit anderen Lüftern verglichen.



nay schrieb:


> Nanooptimierungen im Lüfterbereich sind für mich eher uninteressant. Außerdem sind die Lüfter zu teuer.


 Sie haben deutlich mehr Neuerungen und eine geringere Preissteigerung als die Silent Wings USC zu den Silent Wings 2.

Alles in allem bin ich mal gespannt, was die Lüfter leisten. Eine schwarze Farbgebung wär mir persönlich lieber gewesen.


----------



## henk (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



Uter schrieb:


> Afaik ist NB schon immer ein Teil von Blacknoise.



Hätte ich auch gesagt, Noiseblocker ist doch eigentlich nur der Markenname.



> Und bei vergleichbarem Durchsatz? Wie ist das Lager?



Japp, der Durchsatz ist sehr gut, auch montiert an einem Kühler machen sie sich zumindest blasend recht gut. Die Lager meiner beiden B12-P sind nicht ganz frei von Nebengeräuschen. Man hört stets ein leichtes Klackern und Fiepen, aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus ist dies jedoch nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



Uter schrieb:


> Afaik ist NB schon immer ein Teil von Blacknoise.



Soweit ich es rekonstruieren konnte, hieß die Firma bislang nur "Blacknoise" - jetzt eben "Blacknoise Deutschland GmbH". "Noiseblocker" war aber so oder so immer nur eine Produktmarke.



> Sie haben deutlich mehr Neuerungen und eine geringere Preissteigerung als die Silent Wings USC zu den Silent Wings 2.



Hängt davon ab, was man zum Vergleich heranzieht. Im Vergleich zu den MF sind sie billiger, aber der einfachere Rahmen weist sie ja eher als Nachfolger der BSpro aus. (dummerweise treten die in so unterschiedlichen Drehzahlkategorien an, dass man die Lautstärkeangaben unmöglich vergleichen kann  )


----------



## Uter (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



henk schrieb:


> Japp, der Durchsatz ist sehr gut, auch montiert an einem Kühler machen sie sich zumindest blasend recht gut.


Das klingt gut, ich hoffe ja auch auf einen recht hohen Druck, einen sehr hohen max. Durchsatz benötigt eh kaum jemand.



henk schrieb:


> Das Lager meiner beiden B12-P sind nicht ganz frei von Nebengeräschen. Man hört stets ein leichtes Klackern und Fiepen, aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus ist dies jedoch nicht wahrnehmbar.


 Das klingt weniger gut, aber wir werden sehen ob das nur Kinderkrankheiten sind...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soweit ich es rekonstruieren konnte, hieß die Firma bislang nur "Blacknoise" - jetzt eben "Blacknoise Deutschland GmbH". "Noiseblocker" war aber so oder so immer nur eine Produktmarke.


Iirc wurde das auch schon bei der "NB liefert ab jetzt Dichtrahmen mit den Multis"- oder spätestens bei der "BSP jetzt auch als 92er"-News geschrieben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, was man zum Vergleich heranzieht. Im Vergleich zu den MF sind sie billiger, aber der einfachere Rahmen weist sie ja eher als Nachfolger der BSpro aus. (dummerweise treten die in so unterschiedlichen Drehzahlkategorien an, dass man die Lautstärkeangaben unmöglich vergleichen kann  )


 Der Rahmen scheint ein Mittelding zu sein, die Form und das Material sind eindeutig Multi, die Entkopplung eher BSP. Mein Vergleich war auf die BSP bezogen. Die Herstellerangaben sind auch bei 2 verschiedenen NB schwer zu vergleichen. Rein von den Daten hat der PL2 ein besseres Leistungs-Lautstärke-Verhältnis als der PK2.


----------



## Fatalii (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Ich bin gespannt. Mein erstes Exemplar sollte morgen bei mir eintreffen.
Wenn ich ein wenig gebastel habe, werde ich berichten.

Laut Blacknoise sollen die Lüfter in der Tat eine kleine Revolution darstellen. Auch
wenn die Firmen ihre eigenen Produkte gut vermarkten wollen, so weiß man aber auch, 
dass Blacknoise zu den Firmen gehört die halten was sie versprechen.

MfG


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt. Mein erstes Exemplar sollte morgen bei mir eintreffen.
> Wenn ich ein wenig gebastel habe, werde ich berichten.
> 
> Laut Blacknoise sollen die Lüfter in der Tat eine kleine Revolution darstellen. Auch
> ...



Dann hoffe ich doch das du nur gutes zu berichten hast  Leider gibt es die Lüfter nicht in schwarz, naja vielleicht kommen ja noch welche


----------



## Schmidde (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Hm, der leicht überstehende Rahmen macht doch auf einem Radiator bestimmt Probleme?!


----------



## henk (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Nope, das täuscht. Die Lüfter sind genau 120x120x25 groß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Dann wird der leicht eingezogene Rahmen Probleme machen 

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen unklar, wieso Blacknoise da nicht dran gedacht hat. Bei den Multiframe haben sie sich auch längere Zeit potentielle Käufer abspenstig gemacht, später aber eine Dichtung beigelegt. Jetzt kommt wieder ein unpassender Rahmen und eine Dichtung findet sich nicht im Lieferumfang.



Uter schrieb:


> Der Rahmen scheint ein Mittelding zu sein, die Form und das Material sind eindeutig Multi, die Entkopplung eher BSP.



Also keine 
Das besondere beim MF ist ja, dass die Befestigungslöcher nur über Gummi Kontakt zum eigentlichen Lüfter haben. Hier gibt es zwar Elemente, die aus Gummi sein könnten, in dem Dreieck zwischen Befestigungsloch und Lüfter, aber drum herum zieht sich der geschlossene Plastikrahmen weiter - eine Entkopplung innerhalb des Lüfters ist so nicht möglich, maximal können die Polster als Auflagefläche bei der Montage an Luftkühlern dienen.


----------



## Uter (7. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen unklar, wieso Blacknoise da nicht dran gedacht hat. Bei den Multiframe haben sie sich auch längere Zeit potentielle Käufer abspenstig gemacht, später aber eine Dichtung beigelegt. Jetzt kommt wieder ein unpassender Rahmen und eine Dichtung findet sich nicht im Lieferumfang.


NB begründet das Fehlen einer Dichtung mit dem fokussierteren Luftstrahl. An einem Radiator würde ich trotzdem eine Dichtung unterlegen (ober bei NB nachfragen, ob ich eine BSP-Dichtung gratis bekomme). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also keine
> Das besondere beim MF ist ja, dass die Befestigungslöcher nur über Gummi Kontakt zum eigentlichen Lüfter haben. Hier gibt es zwar Elemente, die aus Gummi sein könnten, in dem Dreieck zwischen Befestigungsloch und Lüfter, aber drum herum zieht sich der geschlossene Plastikrahmen weiter - eine Entkopplung innerhalb des Lüfters ist so nicht möglich, maximal können die Polster als Auflagefläche bei der Montage an Luftkühlern dienen.


 Doch. 
Die 3-Ecke entkoppeln den Lüfter vom Blech, die mitgelieferten Gummiunterlegscheiben (die auch die BSP nutzen) den Lüfter von den Schrauben.

PS: 
Da scheinbar 8 Unterleggummis mitgeliefert werden könnte es auch sein, dass die 3-Ecke nicht entkoppeln und man zwischen den Lüfter und das Blech auch noch Unterlegscheiben legen muss.


----------



## henk (7. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen unklar, wieso Blacknoise da nicht dran gedacht hat. Bei den Multiframe haben sie sich auch längere Zeit potentielle Käufer abspenstig gemacht, später aber eine Dichtung beigelegt. Jetzt kommt wieder ein unpassender Rahmen und eine Dichtung findet sich nicht im Lieferumfang.



Das verstehe ich auch nichts so richtig. Laut Aussage von Noiseblocker sind die eLoops in der Form auch eher als Gehäuselüfter konzipiert. Eine spezielle druckoptimierte Variante für bspw. Radiatoren ist jedoch in Arbeit.



> Also keine
> Das besondere beim MF ist ja, dass die Befestigungslöcher nur über Gummi Kontakt zum eigentlichen Lüfter haben. Hier gibt es zwar Elemente, die aus Gummi sein könnten, in dem Dreieck zwischen Befestigungsloch und Lüfter, aber drum herum zieht sich der geschlossene Plastikrahmen weiter - eine Entkopplung innerhalb des Lüfters ist so nicht möglich, maximal können die Polster als Auflagefläche bei der Montage an Luftkühlern dienen.



So schauts aus. Die eLoops sollen die Multiframes als Highendlinie ja auch nicht ablösen. Stattdessen sind sie zwischen MF und PS PRO angesiedelt, daher ist es nur logisch, dass man ihnen nicht alle Features der MFs gönnt.



Uter schrieb:


> Die 3-Ecke entkoppeln den Lüfter vom Blech, die mitgelieferten Gummiunterlegscheiben (die auch die BSP nutzen) den Lüfter von den Schrauben.



Stimmt schon, aber das ist bei weitem nicht so effektiv wie die Entkopplung der MFs.



> Da scheinbar 8 Unterleggummis mitgeliefert werden könnte es auch sein, dass die 3-Ecke nicht entkoppeln und man zwischen den Lüfter und das Blech auch noch Unterlegscheiben legen muss.



Die grauen Dreicke sind zur Entkopplung, ebenso die schwarzen Gummielemente für die Montagelöcher, aber wie gesagt die Lösung ist mMn. nicht so gut wie bei den MFs.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



Uter schrieb:


> Doch.
> Die 3-Ecke entkoppeln den Lüfter vom Blech, die mitgelieferten Gummiunterlegscheiben (die auch die BSP nutzen) den Lüfter von den Schrauben.
> 
> PS:
> Da scheinbar 8 Unterleggummis mitgeliefert werden könnte es auch sein, dass die 3-Ecke nicht entkoppeln und man zwischen den Lüfter und das Blech auch noch Unterlegscheiben legen muss.


 
So oder so ist es eine als nur sehr eingeschränkt wirksame Add-On-Lösung anstelle der hochfunktionalen integrierten der MF.




henk schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nichts so richtig. Laut Aussage von Noiseblocker sind die eLoops in der Form auch eher als Gehäuselüfter konzipiert. Eine spezielle druckoptimierte Variante für bspw. Radiatoren ist jedoch in Arbeit.



Echt? Klingt gut, warten wir mal auf die. Damit wäre Blacknoise der einzige Hersteller neben Noctua, der verschiedene Optimierungen anbietet. (was dabei rauskommt, muss man aber erst noch sehen. Bei Noctua sind die druckoptimieten ja in etwa auf dem Niveau normaler Lüfter)


----------



## henk (7. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Echt? Klingt gut, warten wir mal auf die. Damit wäre Blacknoise der einzige Hersteller neben Noctua, der verschiedene Optimierungen anbietet. (was dabei rauskommt, muss man aber erst noch sehen. Bei Noctua sind die druckoptimieten ja in etwa auf dem Niveau normaler Lüfter)


 
Ja, so lautet zumindest die Aussage von Noiseblocker im Luxx:



			
				CEO NOISEBLOCKER schrieb:
			
		

> Wir stecken gerade in der Entwicklung Druckoptimierter Varianten für unsere Industriekunden, da wird sicher dann auch was für den IT Bereich rauskommen.
> An 140 und 180mm sind wir auch dran.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Über einen Release von 140mm Lüftern würde ich mich freuen. Und schön, dass der 180mm-Markt Zuwachs bekommen soll.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Neue Noiseblocker? dann hoffentlich auch wieder im schwarzen Design.

Bin auch auf den Statischen druck gespannt und ob sie bei Radis besser abschneiden als die normalen Noiseblocker.


BTW: Noiseblocker sind für mich die besten Lüfter, würde keine anderen mehr kaufen.

NB Fanboy ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (7. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

das thema hatten wir doch schonmal...

außer geflame mit einem freak, der behauptet hat irgendwelche doppel-industrielüfter mit 3000 rpm wären das non-plus-ultra... 


Topic:

mal sehen was die ersten reviews zeigen, sonst bleibe ich beQuiet! treu


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> außer geflame mit einem freak, der behauptet hat irgendwelche doppel-industrielüfter mit 3000 rpm wären das non-plus-ultra...


 Also Industrielüfter von Papst hab ich hier rumfliegen, bei den 112V die die wollen glaub ich auch das die höher drehen als bis 3K RPM 
Bei uns in der Arbeit fliegt sogar einer mit 230V rum


----------



## Uter (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage an die Leute, die schon einen der Lüfter haben.
Scheinbar kann man den Impeller entfernen. Könntet ihr ein Bild des "offenen" Lüfters machen. Befindet sich in dem Lager eine Kugel? 
Vermutung: NB scheint das Enermax-Lager zu nutzen. An sich wär das zwar schade, da das SLI-Lager besser war, aber noch vertretbar, wenn die Preise deutlich sinken würden. Für die aktuellen Preise wären sie dann aber viel zu teuer.

@ Rainbow:
Ein 230V-Lüfter muss nicht unbedingt schneller laufen als einer mit 12V. In beiden Fällen liegt die Maximalspannung an, es ist nicht so, dass man 12V-Lüfter mit 230V laufen lassen kann und sie dann nur schneller drehen.


----------



## henk (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Ja, am Ende der Welle sitzt 'ne Kugel. Hab davon auch Fotos gemacht, die kann ich aber erst heut Abend reinstellen.

Laut NB handelt es sich aber um ein selbst entwickeltes Lager (Nano SLI 2), was ich denen auch glaube, denn die Möglichkeit den Impeller zu entfernen bieten nicht nur Enermax Lüfter, weshalb das allein wenig aussagt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Auch ist es nicht gesagt, dass man, wenn man einen Rotor entfernt, überhaupt einen Teil des Lagers sieht. Bei Enermax' Twisterlager bietet sich eine Trennung im Lager zwar an, aber bei einem Gleitlager z.B. wäre es wesentlich sinnvoller, dieses hohl zu fertigen und dann den Rotor in den beweglichen Teil des Lagers zu stecken, welcher somit beim entfernen des Rotors an Ort und Stelle bleibt.


----------



## henk (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

So ist es bei den eLoops auch, das Lager ist komplett gekapselt. Am Impeller ist nur die Welle befestigt und diese Kugel am Ende dient dabei zur Fixierung.


----------



## Uter (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



henk schrieb:


> Ja, am Ende der Welle sitzt 'ne Kugel. Hab davon auch Fotos gemacht, die kann ich aber erst heut Abend reinstellen.
> 
> Laut NB handelt es sich aber um ein selbst entwickeltes Lager (Nano SLI 2), was ich denen auch glaube, denn die Möglichkeit den Impeller zu entfernen bieten nicht nur Enermax Lüfter, weshalb das allein wenig aussagt.


 Alle Lüfter, die diese Fähigkeit besitzen (Enermax, Gelid, Phobya und Cooler Master) sind aktuell baugleich zu den Enermax-Lagern, also entweder von Enermax gekauft oder beim selben Hersteller wie Enermax produziert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch ist es nicht gesagt, dass man, wenn man einen Rotor entfernt, überhaupt einen Teil des Lagers sieht. Bei Enermax' Twisterlager bietet sich eine Trennung im Lager zwar an, aber bei einem Gleitlager z.B. wäre es wesentlich sinnvoller, dieses hohl zu fertigen und dann den Rotor in den beweglichen Teil des Lagers zu stecken, welcher somit beim entfernen des Rotors an Ort und Stelle bleibt.


 Sinnvoller wär es, aber dann würde man die Kugel nicht mehr benötigen. Ich bleib bei meiner Vermutung, es ist ein Enermax-Lager.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Irgend eine Form von Arretierung (z.B. eine kugelförmige Verdickung) brauchst du definitiv 
Zu den anderen: Phobya und Cooler Master betreiben sowieso nur Rebranding und Enermax und Gelid bieten sich auch als OEMs an - wobei ich letzteren (als Firma mit Sitz in Hong Kong, Management in der Schweiz und Servern in den USA) nicht wirklich zutraue, nenneswert eigene Fabriken zu besitzen. Auffällig wäre, dass beide Firmen z.B. ihre Gehäuse aus der gleichen Fertigung zu beziehen scheinen (die sicherlich aus einem dritten OEM besteht), wäre also sogar möglich, dass Gelid eine Enermax-Marke ist oder beide Marken des gleichen Mutterkonzerns. (wobei Enermax bei Netzteilen definitiv auch die Produktion unter diesem Namen laufen lässt)
Leider lässt sich sowas immer verdammt schwer rausfinden :-/


----------



## Takei Naodar (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Ich geb euch einen Tipp Leute.... verwendet die Dinger nicht im Push-Pull Betrieb über 1000 U/min.... das gibt ein böses Surren/Summen......

Und ja ich hab mir mal welche zum testen bestellt ^^


----------



## SaPass (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Hat jemand nun schonmal Erfahrungen mit den Lüftern gemacht? Gibts mittlerweile nen Test? Ich brauch dringend einen (leisen!) neuen CPU-Lüfter, ist der Lüfter zu empfehlen (abgesehen vom Preis)?


----------



## Takei Naodar (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

Solange du ihn nicht Push Pull verwendest wirst du damit sicher glücklich werden ^^ Bei weiteren fragen komm auf den Clan TS (Link in der Siq) bin gerade da ^^


----------



## Uter (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgend eine Form von Arretierung (z.B. eine kugelförmige Verdickung) brauchst du definitiv


Eine harte Kugel, auf der die Achse liegt ist keine Arretierung. 
Bei dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Kapselsystem würde sich ein Plastikclip oder ein starker Magnet in der inneren Kapsel anbieten. Für was sollte man eine Einkugellager benötigen, wenn die Achse fest mit der einen Kapsel verbunden wird?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu den anderen: Phobya und Cooler Master betreiben sowieso nur Rebranding und Enermax und Gelid bieten sich auch als OEMs an - wobei ich letzteren (als Firma mit Sitz in Hong Kong, Management in der Schweiz und Servern in den USA) nicht wirklich zutraue, nenneswert eigene Fabriken zu besitzen. Auffällig wäre, dass beide Firmen z.B. ihre Gehäuse aus der gleichen Fertigung zu beziehen scheinen (die sicherlich aus einem dritten OEM besteht), wäre also sogar möglich, dass Gelid eine Enermax-Marke ist oder beide Marken des gleichen Mutterkonzerns. (wobei Enermax bei Netzteilen definitiv auch die Produktion unter diesem Namen laufen lässt)
> Leider lässt sich sowas immer verdammt schwer rausfinden :-/


 Das Enermax und Gelid zusammengehören glaube ich eher nicht, möglich ist es aber. Ich denke, mit Gehäusen, Lüftern usw. ist es wie mit Netzteilen. Es gibt (deutlich) weniger als eine Hand voll großer Hersteller, die an alle Marken verkaufen und für die Selbstentwickler produzieren.


----------



## henk (14. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*

*@ Uter*

Ich glaube wir haben etwas aneinander vorbei geredet. Jetzt verstehe ich erst was du für eine Kugel meinst...

Also die eLoops besitzen ein komplett anderes Lager und Haltemechanismus. Hier ist es wirklich eine kugelförmige Verdickung am Ende der Welle, diese ist im Gegensatz zu den Enermax Lüfter nicht mit dem Stator sondern dem Impeller verbunden, dadurch ist es möglich das Lager abzukapseln.
Die Enermax Lösung ist wesentlich weniger komplex, hier wird der Impeller durch simple Kunststoffnasen gehalten und die Welle ist mit dem Stator verbunden. Das Lager selbst ist auch deutlich einfacher als das der eLoops.

Ich häng mal ein Vergleichsfoto an (sorry für die Quali, aber es ging grad nich besser).



> Ich denke, mit Gehäusen, Lüftern usw. ist es wie mit Netzteilen. Es gibt (deutlich) weniger als eine Hand voll großer Hersteller, die an alle Marken verkaufen und für die Selbstentwickler produzieren.



So schauts aus, bei Luftkühlern ist es genauso, da würden sich einige wundern wenn sie wüssten wo so mancher "Premium"-Hersteller fertigen lässt...


----------



## Uter (15. August 2012)

*AW: Noiseblocker bringt bionische Lüfter auf den Markt*



henk schrieb:


> Also die eLoops besitzen ein komplett anderes Lager und Haltemechanismus. Hier ist es wirklich eine kugelförmige Verdickung am Ende der Welle, diese ist im Gegensatz zu den Enermax Lüfter nicht mit dem Stator sondern dem Impeller verbunden, dadurch ist es möglich das Lager abzukapseln.
> Die Enermax Lösung ist wesentlich weniger komplex, hier wird der Impeller durch simple Kunststoffnasen gehalten und die Welle ist mit dem Stator verbunden. Das Lager selbst ist auch deutlich einfacher als das der eLoops.


Ok, das klingt besser, dafür ist jetzt meine Hoffnung meine Enermax günstig in bionic Everest upgraden zu können zerstört. 



henk schrieb:


> Ich häng mal ein Vergleichsfoto an (sorry für die Quali, aber es ging grad nich besser).


Danke für das Bild, die Quali ist völlig ausreichend. 
btw: Die Magma haben einen größeren Motor als die Cluster und Everst.  



henk schrieb:


> So schauts aus, bei Luftkühlern ist es genauso, da würden sich einige wundern wenn sie wüssten wo so mancher "Premium"-Hersteller fertigen lässt...


 Stimmt, die wollte ich eignetlich auch noch als Bsp. nennen. Mein Kurzzeitgedächnis ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war.


----------

